# It's been a week - Kylie update, with (lots of) pictures.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

*This is an ongoing thread - New pictures further back, being added (roughly) weekly. Growth of a puppy *

If there was any doubt that she was negatively affected by being parasite ridden, that doubt's been removed right along with the fleas and worms. 

She's growing, her fur is shiny (Not that these pictures show that) and she's an energizer bunny. She's also super smart. We've had a few incidents over the past couple of days of her pausing her play to go to the back door to paw and whine to be let out, where she immediately peed and/or pooed. She's learned sit and to come and she fetches her tiny ball like a pro. 

Good girl. 









































































Jack, meanwhile, got a 3 mile, off leash hike today (a couple of more were on leash) - and we got POURED on for the last half-mile back. We played fetch, anyway. This is what he did while Kylie bounced around:










As an aside, I'll likely just update this post from now on, rather than starting a new one every Sunday. I am going to try to photo dump frequently; puppies really DO grow fast, and watching them grow is fun.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... She is just so adorable! I am so glad you have her.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that is one seriously cute puppy


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I am so glad you have her.


So am I! She's AWESOME. Exhausting, but awesome.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Oh my gosh, that is one seriously cute puppy


She is *ridiculously* adorable. And PROUD of it


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

She is adorable!!! It will be interesting to see how big she gets when she grows up. And what breeds you can see in her!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> She is adorable!!! It will be interesting to see how big she gets when she grows up. And what breeds you can see in her!!


I have to admit, I'm really excited to see. Not exactly the 'responsibly bred' pup I was planning for, but hey - a little mystery can be a good thing.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

In the first photo, with the way the toy is positioned and at first glance, it looks like she is break dancing.


----------



## sharky (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh my god. That precious baby is so ridiculously adorable! Especially the one where her head is tilted. !!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

sharky said:


> Oh my god. That precious baby is so ridiculously adorable! Especially the one where her head is tilted. !!!!


Oh Lord, Kylie and her head tilt (the out-takes):


































You speak, she tilts.


----------



## NozOnyCalAur (Jun 6, 2012)

That has to be one of the cutest faces I've ever seen! Who could ever part with that?


----------



## sharky (Jun 24, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M DYING FROM THE CUTENESS OF THE HEAD TILT!!!!!

Seriously, I think my head is imploding.


----------



## sharky (Jun 24, 2012)

I just thought of this video because of this adorableness:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzQW6WobZzo


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

sharky said:


> I just thought of this video because of this adorableness:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzQW6WobZzo


Oh that is just ridiculously precious.


----------



## sharky (Jun 24, 2012)

.....This one is four times cuter.... O.O

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVMhuiHm50I


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

she is sooooooooo adorable.....any idea what she gained in the wk?


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

She's adorable - a real heartbreaker.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD !!!! Now I am soooo curious on what breed mix she is. Are you gong to do a dna test ?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

odiesmom said:


> CUTENESS OVERLOAD !!!! Now I am soooo curious on what breed mix she is. Are you gong to do a dna test ?


We might, but I kind of doubt it. Those things sometimes seem fairly accurate, but are often so totally off the wall I'm not sure I trust them. I guess we'll see how much of a mystery she remains when she's a year or so old.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Everyone else is taken in by cuteness.... but I see real intelligence & mischief in those eyes


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm not sure how small Miniature American Shepherds can be, but she's reminding me of one.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

All of you with herding breed mixes are onto something, though I admit I was dubious because of her size - and weird forehead - but as of about ten minutes ago she's stalking her toys. Or crouching and staring at them. 

Could just be a prey-drive, too. Time will tell, I suppose. (Grow faster, puppy. We're curious, here.)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> Everyone else is taken in by cuteness.... but I see real intelligence & mischief in those eyes


Oooh yes. *G*


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> I'm not sure how small Miniature American Shepherds can be, but she's reminding me of one.


Looks like the size there is 13 -17 inches - so about beagle size and about what I expect of her, anyway.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie Does Raw (part of a chicken wing).









And the head tilt carries on another week. 









...I think her ears are getting bigger, proprotionally. The rest of her's certainly growing.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is growing!  She is sooo cute! And I will tell you ... the head tilt ... IMO means she is wanting to learn and smart! Leeo did this his entire life and he was something else when it came to intelligence and using it!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> She is growing!  She is sooo cute! And I will tell you ... the head tilt ... IMO means she is wanting to learn and smart! Leeo did this his entire life and he was something else when it came to intelligence and using it!


She is so, _so_ bright (not that I'm biased or anything ) She really does hang on every word, she's gotten to the point where she goes to the backdoor and scratches to go out (not that she's not supervised like a hawk or OUT of the room with the door and a crate) and we've managed to transition treating every time out of sit already. Really, really impresses me. 

But like I said: Probably biased. (I am CRAZY about this puppy, even when she's driving me crazy).


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Great to see how well she's doing


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Another week, another set of pictures. My favorites at the end, as always.


















Headtilt? Still check 









Body shot.









I. Love. This. Picture. (That's inside a cat proof fence).









Deprived puppy? 









Why yes. They were both thrilled at me for making them pose. Why do you ask?









Think she's grown? 

Need a reminder?








This was Kylie beside a jar of PB 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! She grew! She is so cute! Jack looks a bit stand offish in his photo shot!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Wow! She grew! She is so cute! Jack looks a bit stand offish in his photo shot!


She grew a TON. 

And Jack did NOT want to be sitting on that bed. He sat and stayed because I told him to, but he REALLY didn't want to be there! I think the squishiness of the comforter and mattress just... bugs him.


----------



## houndies (Feb 2, 2012)

Ohhh she is so lovely and how how great you found each other. It is kismet. She looks very happy!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

houndies said:


> Ohhh she is so lovely and how how great you found each other. It is kismet. She looks very happy!


Thanks! I didn't realize until I went back to get those first pictures of her with the PB jar just how... sad she looked. Poor thing.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

She's so cute! Definitely a puppy that knows she's found a place where she'll be well loved.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

She no longer looks sad, b/c she's now big enough to beat up that peanut butter! And, I expect her to do some revenge slobber on the cat in about 4 mos 

If you do any type of clicker or capture training, then try to put that great head tilt on cue. It'll be amazing when you ask, "Kylie, Did you understand what she said?" and she tilts her head. 

For some reason my pup used to stretch (not playbow, altho it could've been a 'submissive' bow) every time I came in the backyard when he was sleeping in the sun or playing alone... and I put it on cue, so he'll take a bow on cue... BTW, he still 'stretches' just before we go on a walk...


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Great pics - love the first one of the head tilt. Good to see how she's growing and looking so much happier and settled.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it not almost time for more Kylie pics!? .........


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Is it not almost time for more Kylie pics!? .........


*Laughs* I adore you. Yeah. Almost time ;-) Day after tomorrow, I think. If I don't get impatient/bored and dump the photos off my memory card sooner than that.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> *Laughs* I adore you. Yeah. Almost time ;-) Day after tomorrow, I think. If I don't get impatient/bored and dump the photos off my memory card sooner than that.



 ..... I'll be waiting! Lol!


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

She is absolutely darling!! I loved all the pictures! What a face & ITA with whoever said above you can see the intelligence in her eyes. Your Jack is quite the handsome lad, too, btw.


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh my cuteface, batman. She's so cute!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments, guys - and my apologies for being a little late with this week's Kylie picture update. 









She found a forgotten cat toy under the sofa - and is apparently quite afraid of having it taken away 























































The rate her ears are growing is truly astonishing.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay! Kylie pics! She is growing like a little weed ... and her ears are getting longer! She is just so adorable and has such a sweet and intelligent look in her eyes!  I want to pick her up and squeeze her! Lol!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ha! I was just thinking about how much her ears have grown! Makes me wonder if there's some spaniel or maybe beagle or something in there.

She is way too precious.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Ha! I was just thinking about how much her ears have grown! Makes me wonder if there's some spaniel or maybe beagle or something in there.
> 
> She is way too precious.


Thanks! And yeah, the bigger her ears (and the rest of her) get, the more I look at her and see 'beagle'. Her face shape's all wrong, and she's fuzzy, but - I'm pretty sure beagle is in there, somewhere.


----------



## Leah00 (Jul 6, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

So cute! When Hammie was super wee, half his toys were cat toys because I couldn't find dog toys small enough! We already had a ton of cat toys the cats didn't touch, so some of the larger/sturdier cat toys became dog toys! He still has some he carries around (We're careful to take away any small or easily eaten ones).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> So cute! When Hammie was super wee, half his toys were cat toys because I couldn't find dog toys small enough! We already had a ton of cat toys the cats didn't touch, so some of the larger/sturdier cat toys became dog toys! He still has some he carries around (We're careful to take away any small or easily eaten ones).


The ability for her to pick up and throw that little mouse was *definitely* the appeal. Right now even the small tennis balls, which she loves, are more a matter of pushing around and pouncing on over and over, than anything she can pick up. Other toys she likes are - well, not pick-up-able by her, because of the size. I'm definitely not letting her have that unsupervised, because I can see her trying to eat the tail, but I see more cat toys in her future, for sure. I don't think I've ever had so much fun with a toy.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

CptJack said:


> The ability for her to pick up and throw that little mouse was *definitely* the appeal. Right now even the small tennis balls, which she loves, are more a matter of pushing around and pouncing on over and over, than anything she can pick up. Other toys she likes are - well, not pick-up-able by her, because of the size. I'm definitely not letting her have that unsupervised, because I can see her trying to eat the tail, but I see more cat toys in her future, for sure. I don't think I've ever had so much fun with a toy.


I know what you mean! We had those mini tennis balls for Ham and it was:









The cats have some larger stuffed animal type toys that were pretty safe. The mouse tails do worry me, and the fur mice, oy, he gets one of those and he skins it and chews on the middle and sucks on the fur. It's a challenge getting that back!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Just one this week. This week is the week of the 'rules? what do you mean there are rules? I don't know what you're talking about. Also? I'm going to chew on, bark at, or chase, everything. And I'm not being quiet at bedtime, either. Neeiner'. (I love her. I do. This has just been a very...puppyish week.]


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, she's getting fuzzy!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

sassafras said:


> Oh, she's getting fuzzy!


She is! She's getting feathers and fluff and stuff! It's adorable. Which goes nicely with the increasing evil


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Is it possible she's getting even cuter? 

I used to tell Buster "Stop being a PUPPY!"...with "puppy" coming out sounding like its the worst possible thing you could ever call anyone


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

She's really adorable. 

I'm not biased or anything, but if I were you.. I'd hope for some Beagle in there!  

I kinda thought Sheltie at first, but she's been doing a lot of changing.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is still adorable as ever! I am not really ready to guess at her breed mix .... but right now she is getting those furry little ears and her muzzle is looking a tad bit different to me ...... still I am probably waaaay off base with any real guesses. It is too soon to tell! But if she is chasing everything ... maybe some Terrier in there! lol! We all know puppies chase everything anyways though!


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

Gosh she is cute! 

I love a little puppy face..


----------



## Leah00 (Jul 6, 2012)

I bet she's got the softest little ears ever! *sigh*


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hallie said:


> She's really adorable.
> 
> I'm not biased or anything, but if I were you.. I'd hope for some Beagle in there!
> 
> I kinda thought Sheltie at first, but she's been doing a lot of changing.


She is doing a TON of changing and the older she gets the more *I* see beagle - and get happy. I've quietly got my fingers crossed, but to be honest... I really don't care what she is, she's mine and I love her. Also: she's cute.



Abbylynn said:


> She is still adorable as ever! I am not really ready to guess at her breed mix .... but right now she is getting those furry little ears and her muzzle is looking a tad bit different to me ...... still I am probably waaaay off base with any real guesses. It is too soon to tell! But if she is chasing everything ... maybe some Terrier in there! lol! We all know puppies chase everything anyways though!



Oh man, she is changing a TON. Her face is getting pointer, the rest of her is getting rounder, and her ears keep getting floppier - and shes getting fluffier. IE: She's starting to look REALLY muttly to me, but I adore the heck out of that dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Leah00 said:


> I bet she's got the softest little ears ever! *sigh*


She totally, totally does. 

And thanks, guys!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Another week, another few pictures. 

Honestly, I don't think there are going to be many good pictures of her, for a bit. If only because she won't sit **still**. 









Jack looks like this, a lot. "Oh God, Why." 









Immediately post-bath.









View of her I see most.









That used to be a whole toy. Now it's a tail. And apparently the best thing ever.









She figured out how to climb the hill back to the fence line. That's more impressive than you might think.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh, she looks like a fuzzy version of Sydney at that age! So cute!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> Oh my gosh, she looks like a fuzzy version of Sydney at that age! So cute!


Wow! you're right! She totally does look like a fuzzier version of Sydney! That's kind of awesome. (Actually, her ears have been doing wild things this week, though not in pictures, that made me think of Syd. Up, down, sideways, one up, one down.)


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Wow! you're right! She totally does look like a fuzzier version of Sydney! That's kind of awesome. (Actually, her ears have been doing wild things this week, though not in pictures, that made me think of Syd. Up, down, sideways, one up, one down.)


Yep, hers did that constantly for a while. They even tried to stick straight up in her awkward phase...this is the best pic I have of it, when the tips were starting to creep down again. Silly mutt ears.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... Kylie is getting legs! Lol! And she DOES resemble Sydney.  She is so cute!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Things have been busy here, so I haven't been around the boards all that much - but this was an eventful week for Kylie. She got declared immune by the vet, and got to PLAY in public. She appreciated it, a lot.

Also, for those following: She is rapidly approaching 4 months old (next week) - It's easier to estimate now that she's older) and vet thinks she may, MAY, hit 10-12lbs as an adult. She's still pretty tiny and right around 5lbs, now.

(Note: There are pictures of Jack in here - because I'm totally lazy and not separating. Most are Kylie, though.)









Look Ma! Public grass!









ROLL









The boy and I are just going to nap here, okay?









Ear Weirdness.









Being carried for a bit.









SWIMMING!!! 









What she was swimming to.









That's JACK's leash, she's gnawing.









Grass. ...I should really have brought a toy with us, for her.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's GO. (No. I didn't 'allow' that. I did take a picture of it, first. She was actually, surprisingly, good walking on leash.)









Pooped pup.









I'm supposed to look where?









Oh! Right.

And a handful of Jack being his wonderful, well-behaved, slightly prissy self.









As close to the water as he got. Which isn't close.









What he did while Kylie was insane.









Hot dog.









He is so, so, handsome.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMGoodness! She is just so sweet! I just noticed too ... the older she gets the more I've realized that her markings are very similar to her Brother Jack! Lol! And my ... she is going to be about the same size as Eddee! Lol! That ... to me ... in "Tiny".  I am so accustomed to my 70 - 110 pound past dogs!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

am i seeing some Pap in that little girl, or is it just me.....she looks soooo sweet (and devilish, too)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

tirluc said:


> am i seeing some Pap in that little girl, or is it just me.....she looks soooo sweet (and devilish, too)


At this point? I wouldn't be surprised if she wound up looking like a great dane. Not because that makes any sense, but because EVERY TIME I look at her, she looks different. I will say: The furry ears and relative short hair elsewhere makes her APPEAR pap-pup-ish to me at first blush - this week. 

Either way? I adore the HECK out of her, and she is wonderful.

Also, AbbyLynn: She is SO TINY to me. Definitely not the size range I would have chosen for myself, but I adore her so much I can't imagine any other dog as our second dog, either, you know?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean CptJack!  Once they get into your heart ... there is no turning back!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Uh-oh, even her ears are starting to look pretty Sydney-like, especially in that last pic. ;p She's so darn cute.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I was sitting her thinking sheltie....


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

her legs are so long for being so wee!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> Uh-oh, even her ears are starting to look pretty Sydney-like, especially in that last pic. ;p She's so darn cute.


I REALLY hope she keeps the ear weirdness - I think it's absolutely adorable. I also think Sydney is the just about the cutest dog, ever. Heck, Syd reminds me of JACK as much as Kylie. It's like the two of them mixed into one awesome dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> I was sitting her thinking sheltie....


I can see that, too. Particularly in the NOSE. ...I honestly can't wait to find out what she looks like when she's all grown up. At this point, it's just such a rapidly changing mystery.

Hambonez= She really does. It's odd for me to think of such a tiny pup as gangly - but she's gangly  All legs, ears, and nose.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I was seeing more and more north american shepherd. Those ears are adorable.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh lord, those ears.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I was seeing more and more north american shepherd. Those ears are adorable.


I have no idea why, but I keep forgetting those EXIST. I need to do some research. I actually believe there is SOME herding SOMETHING in her, somewhere. If only because she... well, herds things. Like the cats - and she's not chasing them, she's ... moving them.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

sassafras said:


> Oh lord, those ears.


That just says it all.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

CptJack said:


> I REALLY hope she keeps the ear weirdness - I think it's absolutely adorable. I also think Sydney is the just about the cutest dog, ever. Heck, Syd reminds me of JACK as much as Kylie. It's like the two of them mixed into one awesome dog.


Aw thanks.  And she does look like a Jack/Kylie hybrid. ^_^ Still can't wait to see Kylie all grown up.

Oh, and she REALLY looks like a North American shepherd pup! Maybe mixed with something a bit smaller and lighter boned/shorter fur, or it could just be natural variation in the breed...


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness...too adorable!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> Aw thanks.  And she does look like a Jack/Kylie hybrid. ^_^ Still can't wait to see Kylie all grown up.
> 
> Oh, and she REALLY looks like a North American shepherd pup! Maybe mixed with something a bit smaller and lighter boned/shorter fur, or it could just be natural variation in the breed...


You are very, very right. She's slightly pointier/finer bonded, and she's nowhere near that fluffy, but that. Is the closest I've seen. Especially given the way she looked when she was tiny. ...Huh.

Picture not linkable, but - that looks familiar/


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I have only seen two NAS in real life and both were VERY light boned. Both couldn't have been more than 15 pounds soaking wet *combined*! And neither of them were overly fluffy. I think those are just variations because the breed is so new.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

A lot of the 'toy aussies' have pap or pom or sheltie mixed in. I've seen some that look like merle docked papillons. The North American Shepherds are usually bigger and more Aussie like. She doesn't look like a NAS to me. Maybe some mixed breed 'toy aussie' in there though.

I really see sheltie though. This one especially.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a weekend. You all know what that means. 








































































And, of course, the Good shot:


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh and Jack earning his keep:


















Jack's so rock solid and bomb proof that, yes, we tethered her to HIM for a bit. Mostly as an experiment/joke, but it worked out well. ALso, please note: There is a 'road' in these pictures, but it's a service road. No vehicles are allowed on it. We only ran into one other person today and they complimented me on, I kid you not, letting the dogs walk and their behaviour. Apparently lots of people take their dogs on a carry. 

And, just one of Jack being lovely (and needing his nails trimmed - I did that when we got home)


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

She is just the cutest. Her facial markings and hairy pom-pom ears are just too much. And Jack cracks me up. He is so long-suffering. Thanks for posting!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> She is just the cutest. Her facial markings and hairy pom-pom ears are just too much. And Jack cracks me up. He is so long-suffering. Thanks for posting!


I am having a blast posting weekly updates (it's a great way for ME to keep track, too). The pair of them together really are perfect. Jack is Mr. Long Suffering Dignity and Obedience and Devotion. Kylie's a Clown. It's a beautiful balance. ...Even if I do feel bad for Jack sometimes. He can easily get away from her, but he's just so. PATIENT and PAINED about it all.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

God, she is just so cute!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

so, how does she "measure up" to the PB jar, now? that one's been a while.....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

tirluc said:


> so, how does she "measure up" to the PB jar, now? that one's been a while.....


You're right. My camera batteries are just about dead, so these are very not good, but:


























You can certainly see the growth!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... Kylie time!  She just gets cuter by the weeks! She sure has grown too!

Also ... I just finished reading about the folks who recognized her ... hope they had no intentions of wanting her back! That would be a huge "out of the question" for me!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry about missing last week - my batteries were dead and I didn't have a chance to take photos. 

































(You can see how long her ear hair is in this one. Weird little dog.)

This week, at the river/bridge/beach thing we always stop at, we were joined by a black lab puppy about Kylie's age. We learned two things: She has a stronger water retrieve (will swim for it, instead of just wading, comes all the way back, goes every time) than that lab, and when startled by a large puppy 10X her size, she loses her shit a little.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... She just keeps getting cuter all the time! I knew the week was up ..... I thought maybe your camera broke! Lol! I also think it is really neat that she likes the water!  And Jack is such a good big brother! 

I tried the coupler on Blu Boy and Eddee in the dark one night last week... and that little Eddee pulled the harness right off of Blu Boy! Lol!  He is 1/2 the size of Blu Boy!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe .... She just keeps getting cuter all the time! I knew the week was up ..... I thought maybe your camera broke! Lol! I also think it is really neat that she likes the water!


I really don't know what the deal with water is, but I'm not arguing about it. I always wanted a dog who loved it - and she's coaxing Jack into wading around a bit, which is nice.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

You know, people pay thousands of dollars for puppies they think are beautiful and your "dumpster puppy" is literally the CUTEST dog I have ever seen (with the obvious exception of my own dogs...sorry Kylie I guess you come in third!)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

aiw said:


> You know, people pay thousands of dollars for puppies they think are beautiful and your "dumpster puppy" is literally the CUTEST dog I have ever seen (with the obvious exception of my own dogs...sorry Kylie I guess you come in third!)



Best. Compliment. Ever. 

I am so proud of that puppy. She is, slowly but surely, growing into an awesome dog. Not perfect, of course, but PERFECT for us.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That time of week again. More Jack, more action, less posing (and less focus)


































































I don't know what her breed mix is, but I know what *she* is. My dream dog.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... Just imagine ... she came for a garbage dump. Just like they say "What is one man's trash is another man's treasure" ... She was certainly meant to be found by you .... I firmly believe in that type of thing ... fate. 

I also think she gets cuter every week!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe .... Just imagine ... she came for a garbage dump. Just like they say "What is one man's trash is another man's treasure" ... She was certainly meant to be found by you .... I firmly believe in that type of thing ... fate.
> 
> I also think she gets cuter every week!


I seriously can not believe how *amazing* this little dog is turning out to be. I swear, it's like she's keyed into my brain and if I want her to do it, she will TRY HER DARNDEST to find a way to make that happen. I've had, and deeply loved, dogs before - Heck, I deeply love the other dog I have, now. But there is something about her that is just. Unbelievably RIGHT. One of those once in a lifetime things, I guess.

*ETA:* Or just fate, like you said. Seriously, my next dog was going to be a springer spaniel. She's not a springer, but since my greatest desire was a dog who would fetch and play and work with me, without being crazy intense all the time... Kylie Nailed it. 

(Also? She is so ridiculous looking. None of her parts fit. Yet all together she's just stinking adorable.)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kylie will be your Heart Dog .............for sure.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oooof. I love her.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

4 months old, tomorrow! (And a vet appointment Wednesday).

















The rest of the pictures, over in the picture forum.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

So, updating without pictures (mostly, admittedly, for my own tracking).

She finished up her shots (including rabies) today. She's healthy, happy, and weighs just under 8lbs (7lbs, 12 ounces) at 4 months old. Anyone want to make a guess to adult weight? (Since that seems to be a thing right now). One parent is a chi. My theory as to the other is beagle, but it is just a theory.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

CptJack said:


> So, updating without pictures (mostly, admittedly, for my own tracking).
> 
> She finished up her shots (including rabies) today. She's healthy, happy, and weighs just under 8lbs (7lbs, 12 ounces) at 4 months old. Anyone want to make a guess to adult weight? (Since that seems to be a thing right now). One parent is a chi. My theory as to the other is beagle, but it is just a theory.


Maybe I missed it-- how'd you find out about the chi heritage? I'm going to guess and adult weight around 15 pounds, but it's totally just a wild guess.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> Maybe I missed it-- how'd you find out about the chi heritage? I'm going to guess and adult weight around 15 pounds, but it's totally just a wild guess.


There was a post a while back, but basically some guy on the farm near the store my husband (used to) work at, and found her in the dumpster of was talking to one of the employees. Swore up and down, when he saw an old picture that she'd come from a litter his Chi had, and he'd given away a few days before Father's Day - and that they were born on Mother's Day. So you know, I'm not entirely convinced, but it fits with the shape of her head for me, and the age is about right.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> There was a post a while back, but basically some guy on the farm near the store my husband (used to) work at, and found her in the dumpster of was talking to one of the employees. Swore up and down, when he saw an old picture that she'd come from a litter his Chi had, and he'd given away a few days before Father's Day - and that they were born on Mother's Day. So you know, I'm not entirely convinced, but it fits with the shape of her head for me, and the age is about right.


That is really interesting ... and if she is a pup that was given away .... just think ... her Birthday is on Mothers day! How cool is that!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> That is really interesting ... and if she is a pup that was given away .... just think ... her Birthday is on Mothers day! How cool is that!


And we found her on father's day! Talk about 'our little girl'.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I guess weight between 15 - 20 lbs ... closer to 16 lbs. Let me know what I win 

Rabies shots at 4 mos ? 10 years ago, we did 6 mos... Wonder if it matters...


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

That is the most adorable pup ever!!


----------



## Silentgirl490 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cute puppy!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> I guess weight between 15 - 20 lbs ... closer to 16 lbs. Let me know what I win
> 
> Rabies shots at 4 mos ? 10 years ago, we did 6 mos... Wonder if it matters...


I was a little surprised too, but State Law here requires pups be vaccinated for rabies at 4 months. I definitely do remember when it was 6 months. 

Oh, definitely. 



Bear2010 said:


> That is the most adorable pup ever!!





Silentgirl490 said:


> Cute puppy!


Thanks guys. She is REALLY ridiculous and I adore her.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It was a fetch kind of day.


----------



## Shoul (May 8, 2012)

Oh my those ears just scream cuteness!! I wonder if they'll start pricking up more and more as she grows older?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Shoul said:


> Oh my those ears just scream cuteness!! I wonder if they'll start pricking up more and more as she grows older?


I have no idea what they're going to do - ie: if they're both going to go up. They've certainly grown and gone up a LOT since she was tiny, though, and having both of them go up the same way would not surprise me a bit.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Look at those ears! I hope she's not just in an awkward stage and they actually stay that huge. They're super cute  And I'm obviously a fan of the funky mutt ears (one up, one down...hope those stay too!)

Sydney had floppy beagle-like ears, then they went straight up for a while, then sort of like rose ears. At some point they just decided to not make any sense at all. haha


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> Look at those ears! I hope she's not just in an awkward stage and they actually stay that huge. They're super cute  And I'm obviously a fan of the funky mutt ears (one up, one down...hope those stay too!)
> 
> Sydney had floppy beagle-like ears, then they went straight up for a while, then sort of like rose ears. At some point they just decided to not make any sense at all. haha


I really, *really*, hope her ears stay mismatched. If not, I will settle for huge, furry, bat ears. ...I like weird ears, too Syd's are just perfect.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think Chi/Beagle is a pretty good guess. The white-tipped tail seems to be a Beagle thing. And those ears! Wow, she's adorable.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Willowy said:


> I think Chi/Beagle is a pretty good guess. The white-tipped tail seems to be a Beagle thing. And those ears! Wow, she's adorable.


Yeah, she's kinda ridiculous and owns me. Because she's cute, but also because she's a rough and tumble, bright, outdoorsy little dog who will stick close and cuddle up. She's just awesome (if I call her a cheagle though, someone smack me). The tail is funny - there is no TAIL in any of that white. It's just. A tuft of white fur.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

CptJack said:


> So, updating without pictures (mostly, admittedly, for my own tracking).
> 
> She finished up her shots (including rabies) today. She's healthy, happy, and weighs just under 8lbs (7lbs, 12 ounces) at 4 months old. Anyone want to make a guess to adult weight? (Since that seems to be a thing right now). One parent is a chi. My theory as to the other is beagle, but it is just a theory.


Every dog is different but Molly was 8.3 lbs at 4 months and at 1.5 years, she tops the scale at 13.5 lbs. It was actually kind of neat to look back at her vet invoices to see how she grew from the time we adopted her at 10 weeks, when she was just 4.3 lbs, to now. From May to June 2011 she only put on 1.5 lbs but between June and July, she added 3 lbs! That must have been a big growth period for her because although she continued to add weight, she didn't gain that much so quickly again.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

These are the ones just of Kylie. The group shots with her (and Jack and Bug) are over on the Picture Forum. More (including of her) here




































Still got the head tilt.









Both directions


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Her EARS OMG!!! She is too cute.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Her one ear (the one that's sticking up all the way) reminds me of a Corgi puppy this week. I love watching her ears swivel this way and that every week. Too cute.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BrittanyG said:


> Her EARS OMG!!! She is too cute.





hamandeggs said:


> Her one ear (the one that's sticking up all the way) reminds me of a Corgi puppy this week. I love watching her ears swivel this way and that every week. Too cute.


Her ears are totally ridiculous - and she is HARD CORE teething right now, which is making them funnier. They're up, they're down, they're sidways - It's AWESOME.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh my god. Why am I even looking for another dog when you can just send me Kylie?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Oh my god. Why am I even looking for another dog when you can just send me Kylie?


*LAUGHS* I admit, when you said '15lbs-ish, energetic, can go hiking and likes to learn' my brain went 'KYLIE'. 

Then it went "LIKE HECK". She is seriously, SERIOUSLY, the perfect little dog. Hike, swim, fetch, loves to learn and is just FANTASTIC. No idea why, at all, but dear GOD I am crazy about this puppy.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... She certainly is growing and still as cute as a button!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe .... She certainly is growing and still as cute as a button!


She is certainly growing - and getting a little weird looking sometimes. Her fur's doing strange things, her ears are going wild, etc. I still find it adorable as heck.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Remmy was not 8 lbs. till he was five months and ended up just over 10 lbs. I would say she will probably be around 15 lbs. at the most. When he ears are up she looks a lot like she has Pap in her, she doesn't seem to have hound type ears, maybe some Corgi?


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

Such a cute puppy!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

ADORABLE.

So many of her expressions remind me of Mumble. It might just be that they have similar features (white stripe, big ears).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Avery said:


> ADORABLE.
> 
> So many of her expressions remind me of Mumble. It might just be that they have similar features (white stripe, big ears).


Well, she's certainly got hairy ears! (You can see it best here. She's also developing a feathery tail, leg fringes, and getting a little strangely ruffled on her ruff and butt. I don't think she's going to have anywhere near the coat of a pap, but her fur is definitely getting.... odd.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh. More general update:

I am probably going to jinx something, but we've had several weeks (or two, heck if I know) of her walking herself to the back door, from the far opposite side of the house (including a flight of stairs) to bark at the back door to ask to be let out. We've also got sit, down and come on a verbal cue and with a hand signal, shake is still stuck at hand signal (working on it!) and loose leash walking is - well, in progress. Still in love with fetch and water, and I'm still crazy about her.

She's also pitching fits in her crate and trying to gnaw everything not nailed down, but hey - puppy.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Well, she's certainly got hairy ears! (You can see it best here. She's also developing a feathery tail, leg fringes, and getting a little strangely ruffled on her ruff and butt. I don't think she's going to have anywhere near the coat of a pap, but her fur is definitely getting.... odd.


Do you happen to know if mom was a longhaired chi? And her ears look kinda like if you were to hold up a beagle's ears. They are gravity defying. lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

All I got was that she was one. Given the weirdness K's coat has been doing, off and on, that's Been my assumption. ...she is going to be such a strange little dog.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> All I got was that she was one. Given the weirdness K's coat has been doing, off and on, that's Been my assumption. ...she is going to be such a strange little dog.


Unique and adoring .... and your heart girl!  I thought the same thing about the ears that she has something other than Chi in her and/or possible Beagle. I think she may have a touch of Terrier there ..... but then again I see Terriers in just about everything ... as well as Poodles! Lol!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Unique and adoring .... and your heart girl!  I thought the same thing about the ears that she has something other than Chi in her and/or possible Beagle. I think she may have a touch of Terrier there ..... but then again I see Terriers in just about everything ... as well as Poodles! Lol!


Yeah, and honestly IF my info is correct about her/that is her litter, knowing people around here, her mother may be a chi-mix, or any small dog that looks roughly like one, on top of her father being who knows what. I'm having fun with 'what the heck ARE you', but I'm also not overly concerned. 

She totally, totally is my heart dog. I have a better relationship with that puppy than I have with my spouse some days.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Teething ears are fun. Incidentally, I LOVE this photo.

(Yes, her ear fringe is basically gone. I got aggravated with it getting nasty looking from being gnawed and trimmed it.)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And, less good picture, a few hours later she got REALLY sleepy and her other ear fell over.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Teething ears are fun. Incidentally, I LOVE this photo.
> 
> (Yes, her ear fringe is basically gone. I got aggravated with it getting nasty looking from being gnawed and trimmed it.)


This is one to be framed!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Teething ears are fun. Incidentally, I LOVE this photo.
> 
> (Yes, her ear fringe is basically gone. I got aggravated with it getting nasty looking from being gnawed and trimmed it.)


Gaaaah. I love mismatched ears sooo much! Didn't think she could get any cuter but she did somehow! And just look at that pudgy little puppy belly.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok, I've been wondering this for a while, but do you think she could have some corgi in her?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Ok, I've been wondering this for a while, but do you think she could have some corgi in her?


More and more, yeah. She's certainly gotten longer, lately and her behavior/temperament could fit. 

On the other hand, seriously, at this point I wouldn't be surprised if she sprouted wings. ;P

Though I have to admit - this is a little eerie:
Closest match to her I've seen thus far.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

...holy heck. I won't be surprised if it changes, but corgi-mix is winning the 'wtf is she' lottery this week.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Totally missed these; sorry, guys. 



Abbylynn said:


> This is one to be framed!


I probably have more photos of that puppy than I do my kids at this point. Then again, my kids aren't changing so fast, anymore. 



kafkabeetle said:


> Gaaaah. I love mismatched ears sooo much! Didn't think she could get any cuter but she did somehow! And just look at that pudgy little puppy belly.


SERIOUSLY. The belly, the little wrinky ankles, the ears. She's ADORABLE. (Not that I'm biased or anything)


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

She really looks like a corgi puppy right now to me, at least with her ears up.

I might steal her.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

hamandeggs said:


> She really looks like a corgi puppy right now to me, at least with her ears up.
> 
> I might steal her.


X2 so you better keep that puppy under lock and key.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> She really looks like a corgi puppy right now to me, at least with her ears up.
> 
> I might steal her.





KodiBarracuda said:


> X2 so you better keep that puppy under lock and key.


You two can form a posse with my mom 

I took more pictures. I'll do a link into this thread, since I'm spamming so hard this week. It's just like 'the week Kylie suddenly changed' or something.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Mid-week pics.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Short week, guys, because my camera batteries are dying and our weekly hikes are either a-) sans camera or b-) being cancelled in favor of massive spring cleaning (pick a hike). Plus, I posted pretty heavily mid-week. 

Anyway:








She's so delicate.









IDEK.









Someone on my other board asked for an updated PB jar shot. I don't have PB. I have Nutella Stuff. Similar sized jar, though. Growth? Oh yes.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ...........and that PBJar is looking mighty small now-a-days! Lol! 

I am also caught up in the fall cleaning! :/


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe ...........and that PBJar is looking mighty small now-a-days! Lol!
> 
> I am also caught up in the fall cleaning! :/


I don't even know why I called it spring - it's definitely fall  But yeah. It's definitely cleaning time, before winter makes doing it properly impossible.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe Biscuit and Kylie should be friends. They could give each other tips on how to be extremely ladylike and dignified, or attend charm school classes together and sip tea with their pinkies raised. I swear 95% of the Biscuit pictures I take are like the first one you just posted.

Also, her ear appears to be as large as the jar. I don't care if it's an optical illusion -- excellent work.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> Maybe Biscuit and Kylie should be friends. They could give each other tips on how to be extremely ladylike and dignified, or attend charm school classes together and sip tea with their pinkies raised. I swear 95% of the Biscuit pictures I take are like the first one you just posted.
> 
> Also, her ear appears to be as large as the jar. I don't care if it's an optical illusion -- excellent work.


Seriously. The only ladylike dog here is Jack. There's something wrong with that. (And Jack is very, very ladylike. He should give lessons.)

I noticed that and kind of love it. Because her ears ARE ludicrous and this makes it better.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Seriously. The only ladylike dog here is Jack. There's something wrong with that. (And Jack is very, very ladylike. He should give lessons.)


There's nothing wrong with that! Jack was born that way. Just tell him to "put his paws up," haha! :whoo:

Actually, I have a self-serving theory that lady dogs who enjoy sprawling around on their backs must feel extra happy and secure in their homes. Kylie certainly looks pleased with herself, in any case.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

CptJack said:


>


I'm dying from cuteness over here, OMG!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This is going to be a relatively large photo dump, since it's been a while. Bear with me.









Recall work.


















She's so HAPPY about coming!









So is Jack, actually. The dork. (Yes, Kylie's behind him - I'm sharing here, anyway. Because, lazy.)

Puppy in the grass:

















(Heh)









I like this picture mostly because it's a decent shot of her odd fur.



























I just plain love this one.

More


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Puppy on a bench:








We're working on stay.




























And!









All of them!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

She is so adorable! And I don't think I can fully appreciate how small she actualyl is in these pictures. I imagine her being corgi sized but I KNOW she is much smaller than that!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> She is so adorable! And I don't think I can fully appreciate how small she actually is in these pictures. I imagine her being corgi sized but I KNOW she is much smaller than that!


Pictures are SO good at distorting size. I need to get her weighed again, but won't probably until she gets spayed at the end of the month. She HAS grown, but I suspect she's in the neighborhood of 10lbs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This might help some with the size thing. Not a great shot, and there's still some perspective challenges, but with the other shot of all three of them together, maybe a little. Even Jack's a small dog. (Well, 'medium', but only barely. 22-23lbs.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, now Jack looks too small ... But GOLLY Kylie is a wee babe! I love her!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Okay, now Jack looks too small ... But GOLLY Kylie is a wee babe! I love her!!!


Yeah *dies*. Well, the guy in that photo is 6"3. His knees are higher than average . But yeah, they're all little guys. I ran into a lab on the walk today and was startled. I remember labs looking 'average/medium ' to me. Life with these three has twisted MY Perception.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

CptJack said:


> This might help some with the size thing. Not a great shot, and there's still some perspective challenges, but with the other shot of all three of them together, maybe a little. Even Jack's a small dog. (Well, 'medium', but only barely. 22-23lbs.


There all so cute! I love how ones looking forward, ones looking right, and ones looking left. LOL!

~Erica~


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I love love love the next to the last pic of Kylie lying on the deck! ... the one above the three of them on page 8. That pic says "Personality plus ... and so much more!"  All of them are great though!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I love love love the next to the last pic of Kylie lying on the deck! ... the one above the three of them on page 8. That pic says "Personality plus ... and so much more!"  All of them are great though!


She is such a good girl. She's just endlessly SWEET, lately. If this is teenaged heck, I'm in for an EASY ride. Her only bad habit is how vocal she is (not realy a problem) and that when people pass without saying hi she barks after them. Sort of a 'HEY! You forgot to adore ME!" with this little tail waggle. ...I'm still smitten.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie is 5 months old today.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I see the Corgi now.

please hug her for me!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BrittanyG said:


> I see the Corgi now.
> 
> please hug her for me!


Just as soon as she wakes up - and after bath. I only snapped the one picture, but she spent fifteen minutes doing her best to *catch a fish* today, which involved lots of actual swimming. She REEKS.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

We've had these ears a LOT the past couple of days. I'm 99% sure it's going to be short-lived/is teething related, so I didn't want to miss my shot at taking pictures so I don't forget it.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear Kylie's ears,

Please make up your mind, Thanks!

-Canyx


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

CptJack said:


> We've had these ears a LOT the past couple of days. I'm 99% sure it's going to be short-lived/is teething related, so I didn't want to miss my shot at taking pictures so I don't forget it.


She looks Aussie w her ears down. Dang she is cute!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Dear Kylie's ears,
> 
> Please make up your mind, Thanks!
> 
> -Canyx


They have done it ALL. One up, one down. Both up. Both down. One up, one sideways, one down, one sideways. I think both sideways is all we haven't had, yet. It's FUN 0 



luv2byte said:


> She looks Aussie w her ears down. Dang she is cute!


Thanks! I certainly think she's adorakable. (I keep being reminded of some kind of herding breed with her behavior, but which breed and how far back? Beats me. )


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That is definitely a different horse of a different color! Lol!  .... I am betting on Corgi/Aussie.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> That is definitely a different horse of a different color! Lol!  .... I am betting on Corgi/Aussie.


EVERYTHING changes when those ears go flop *G*


----------



## Momof2Aussies (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know if you have found out her mix yet, but in my opinion she is an Australian Shepherd with some King Charles Cavalier. Could be way off though


----------



## Momof2Aussies (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry, scratch that, didn't see the pictures as she is older. Holy EARS!! Papillion, just a little bit, lol!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

She looks almost exactly like a dog I knew who was a border collieXpapillionXcavalierXcorgie (each parent was a known mix of 2 of those breeds, the "breeder" was trying to create like a mini border collie type dog or something).


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't see pap or aussie at all.

I wouldn't be surprised with any combo of the following: Corgi, Beagle, Chihuahua, Sheltie, terrier (of some kind)

Then again, I'd have never guessed Squash was half husky.

She's an interesting looking dog for sure!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> I don't see pap or aussie at all.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised with any combo of the following: Corgi, Beagle, Chihuahua, Sheltie, terrier (of some kind)
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm actually with you. She's been through stages, but at this point I'm pretty much betting what she is is the result of a chi-mutt breeding with another mutt. I definitely don't see pap - her ears are huge, but honestly I've seen THAT happen from prick/floppy ear dogs mixing. At this point, she does what I really want a dog to do, and she's cute. I'm still enjoying the heck out of watching her grow and change and am curious as to what she is going to grow up to be, because she's STILL changing a lot, but no matter what she's one of a kind.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I'm still enjoying the heck out of watching her grow and change and am curious as to what she is going to grow up to be, because she's STILL changing a lot, but no matter what she's one of a kind.


You'll wake up one day and see a Kylie-colored cat sitting on your couch. Just saying


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> You'll wake up one day and see a Kylie-colored cat sitting on your couch. Just saying


Dude. All 3 of my dogs are tri color - well, bug's brindle, but the color's there - and Bug and Kylie's markings are similar. 2 of the three cats are black and white tuxies, one with a blaze. My poor dilute tortie is SO the odd cat out 

(That said, I wouldn't be surprised if she turned into a cat at this point. She is just - wild.)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Weekend, of course. 


















Lousy picture of me, but I love it, anyway: 









(the outtake cracks me up - everybody YAWN)









I rave a lot about the place we walk. This is why (and GOD today was beautiful).


















In other news, this 'at least one picture a week' thing is killing me. I'm going to keep going till she's 1, because I have a project planned at the end, but I may back off and only post those photos once a month or something. Spare you guys quite so much spam.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The ears are up again! Lol! I love that little pup! 

I can hardly wait to see what you have planned ................


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> The ears are up again! Lol! I love that little pup!
> 
> I can hardly wait to see what you have planned ................


Yeah. The ears only really drop at night. Very much a sleepy/tired thing, when she's ready to give it up for the day and snuggle in and crash. 

I am looking forward to DOING it, like a TON. Which is good, because otherwise I'd have so thrown in the towel by now.


----------



## Bangkaew (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Spay Day Photos - because I'm going to want them, later.









Medicated Puppy








She is. So bald. SO bald.









All tucked in, again.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ..................


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe ..................


She is adorable, and very much out and sweet.

And I have NEVER seen that much fur shaved off for a spay incision in my life. Dog's gonna be wearing a lot of sweaters this winter


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> She is adorable, and very much out and sweet.
> 
> And I have NEVER seen that much fur shaved off for a space incision in my life. Dog's gonna be wearing a lot of sweaters this winter


 I thought that was a little odd. I haven't a clue? :/


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I thought that was a little odd. I haven't a clue? :/


I really don't know, either. Her incision is perfectly normal sized - like inch and a half, two inches long. She's never been in heat, she certainly wasn't pregnant. Yet, she's missing fur half way up her sides and all the way to the tip of her sternum. Bizarre. 

Mohawk puppy?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Love the medicated pup picture... lots of good potential captions "Hey Dude!"

Mohawk might be an interesting look... 

In about 3 days... or maybe this morning? ... you'll have to tell us about the method for keeping her from running around


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> Love the medicated pup picture... lots of good potential captions "Hey Dude!"
> 
> In about 3 days... or maybe this morning? ... you'll have to tell us about the method for keeping her from running around


 So far the e-collar kind of keeps her running around because she's so short and it's so big thanks to her nose that she can't lift it entirely off the ground. What's going to happen when she stops being so sore and figures out how to manouver with that thing (if she does) I'm less sure of. Sedentary puppy (when not-stoned) she is NOT.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven't worried about these things for more than 10 years, but based on what ever your Vet instructions are, I imagine that it is very important to keep her comparatively quiet for a week or two ... when you might have a followup check-up ... and get the stitches removed (if any?)

Just to make things easier on you, you might consider keeping the e-collar on until she's released... they are so calm with it on  I kept the e-collar on my dog ... b/c he is only just now starting to calm down ... 10 years later.

Those of you who have Lab or Lab-mixes puppies ... don't read that last paragraph


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> I haven't worried about these things for more than 10 years, but based on what ever your Vet instructions are, I imagine that it is very important to keep her comparatively quiet for a week or two ... when you might have a followup check-up ... and get the stitches removed (if any?)
> 
> Just to make things easier on you, you might consider keeping the e-collar on until she's released... they are so calm with it on  I kept the e-collar on my dog ... b/c he is only just now starting to calm down ... 10 years later.
> 
> Those of you who have Lab or Lab-mixes puppies ... don't read that last paragraph


Oh, I'm keeping the collar on except for eating - she can't even kind of eat with it on, because she can't change the angle of her head with it on. Keeping her quiet for a week/ten days shouldn't be an IMPOSSIBLE task, but kind of hinges on keeping her away from the Boston. So, doable, just going to make for a long week. 

No stitches - just surgical glue. Wh


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

She is such a cutie! If there's no corgi in that, I'll eat my hat. 

I love her!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I awww'd out loud. She is too cute!

I love the pic of you with them, it's super sweet. And OMG I'm envious of your walking spot!!

Lastly, *KEEP SPAMMING CUTENESS*


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BrittanyG said:


> Lastly, *KEEP SPAMMING CUTENESS*


...My camera just bit the dust. So, um. Cuteness will be back after the first of the year (>.<) because I refuse to buy a cheap camera just to fill in until we can get a decent one. Blergh.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> ...My camera just bit the dust. So, um. Cuteness will be back after the first of the year (>.<) because I refuse to buy a cheap camera just to fill in until we can get a decent one. Blergh.



NOoooooooooo!!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> NOoooooooooo!!!!


Never mind. For some inexplicable reasons the batteries out of the package (Fresh) were dead.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Never mind. For some inexplicable reasons the batteries out of the package (Fresh) were dead.


Yay! .....


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Phew. Man, we almost had our holidays ruined by lack of Kylie. Close call.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Avery said:


> Phew. Man, we almost had our holidays ruined by lack of Kylie. Close call.


Pbbbbt. 










Only one of her this week, since she couldn't go out with us and participate in silliness where I normally take pictures. There'll probably be a couple of more a little later.

(There are HYSTERICAL bug photos over in the pictures forum, though).


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe!!!! Soooo cute!  I bet you made that sweater!? .......


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe!!!! Soooo cute!  I bet you made that sweater!? .......


That sweater came from Walmart. The one I made her is, um. Alpaca. And too warm for temperatures we're having right now. >.> But it'll serve her WELL later.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> That sweater came from Walmart. The one I made her is, um. Alpaca. And too warm for temperatures we're having right now. >.> But it'll serve her WELL later.


It is cute! She looks nice in pink!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> It is cute! She looks nice in pink!


Everything that dog owns is pink. Apparently I have a princess complex with her, or something.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Ha! I love her in the pink! Adorable! I put pink bandanas on Gypsy all the time, even though she's far more of a jock than a little princess. If she needed sweaters, you can bet I'd dress her in the absolute pinkest ones I could find.

Thanks for posting so many pictures of Kylie. It's great fun to watch her grow up.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Ha! I love her in the pink! Adorable! I put pink bandanas on Gypsy all the time, even though she's far more of a jock than a little princess. If she needed sweaters, you can bet I'd dress her in the absolute pinkest ones I could find.
> 
> Thanks for posting so many pictures of Kylie. It's great fun to watch her grow up.


Kylie's a total Jock. She'd rather be chasing a ball and swimming and rolling in dog poop - but um. Yeah. Pink. Lots and lots and lots of pink. She doesn't care, and it makes ME happy.

Also, you're very welcome. I love watching threads where puppies grow up, and I'm kind of enjoying the ability to look back on her, but MAN sometimes my brain just kinda pfffts. (I"m not much of a photo taker, usually - I AM going to have fun with the little timelapse digital thing I'm going to do at the end, though. That and people enjoying the photos meanwhile are the ONLY things keeping me on it.)


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

CptJack said:


> Kylie's a total Jock. She'd rather be chasing a ball and swimming and rolling in dog poop - but um. Yeah. Pink. Lots and lots and lots of pink. She doesn't care, and it makes ME happy.
> 
> Also, you're very welcome. I love watching threads where puppies grow up, and I'm kind of enjoying the ability to look back on her, but MAN sometimes my brain just kinda pfffts. (I"m not much of a photo taker, usually - I AM going to have fun with the little timelapse digital thing I'm going to do at the end, though. That and people enjoying the photos meanwhile are the ONLY things keeping me on it.)


Haha! Yep! Maybe we enjoy the irony of the pretty, pretty pink princess attire. I put Gypsy in a tutu and a flower lei for Halloween and had a serious gigglefit when she licked her bum in costume. It was so....awkward. 

It is cool to see what is often a very radical change over time in the pup's physique. Kylie looks SO different now compared to when you first found her, wow. I'm not much of a photographer either. I'd rather experience an event than take a picture of it. But yeah, you'll be so glad you have those photos later. I regret I only have, like, one picture and one video of itty bitty puppy Gypsy, and the pic is the cruddy one in my signature. She was so dang cute, and I don't have evidence!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kirsten- Kylie has changed so, so much. She looks NOTHING like I would have expected her to, I don't think, but it's so much fun to watch and see - and yeah, I'd usually rather be experiencing than photoing. 

All right. The rest of this week's pictures.









There's nothing to DO, and she's BORED! (*eye.roll* I swear, if she could speak, she'd be saying exactly that.)

Dog Chews Bone - News at 11. (Least active photo-set ever, but she's pretty restricted right now.)













































And just in case the ruff sticking out the collar of her sweater didn't give it away, here's the tail:









Her fur's been growing, lately.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie's back to full activity post spay. 

You can maybe kinda tell she has some pent up energy.














































HOURS of this. HOURS. (Great recall work, though. And thank goodness Jack enjoys a good run).

Next comment will have 'real' photos of her.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Little Miss Fluffy Pants.









There was swimming - after which she was wet.









What'd you want?









Standing on unlikely things. 









That was actually quite high.









She didn't have an issue with it.









Pbbt. (Ear's still down.)


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

The ear looks like it's trying reallly hard to pop back up in some of those shots. Maybe Kylie would like a little ear massage?

She looks SO HAPPY! I'm glad she's back to her sassy self.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> The ear looks like it's trying reallly hard to pop back up in some of those shots. Maybe Kylie would like a little ear massage?
> 
> She looks SO HAPPY! I'm glad she's back to her sassy self.


She is feeling so, so much better. Not just physically - that didn't take long - but being able to romp and run and play has done wonders for her mood. She was seriously getting...obnoxious as heck.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Cute pup! Is she like a Pap/Corgi or...?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Wait. wait.
Were BOTH her ears not up just a couple weeks ago!?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Wait. wait.
> Were BOTH her ears not up just a couple weeks ago!?


 They were both falling down when tired a couple of weeks ago, for sure, but we're up 99% of the time.


DJEtzel: we have no idea. We found her in a trash dumpster when she was about 4 weeks old. Lots of speculation, but no real info.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

CptJack said:


> DJEtzel: we have no idea. We found her in a trash dumpster when she was about 4 weeks old. Lots of speculation, but no real info.


awh.  I suppose I should have read the rest of the thread... for some reason on my phone it showed up as one page and this was it, so I didn't realize I was 11 pages in! Those ears will be real cute once she's done teething and they're back up! I'm assuming that's why they're down anyway? My Border Collie pup has one ear up and one flippy floppy right now, too.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> awh.  I suppose I should have read the rest of the thread... for some reason on my phone it showed up as one page and this was it, so I didn't realize I was 11 pages in! Those ears will be real cute once she's done teething and they're back up! I'm assuming that's why they're down anyway? My Border Collie pup has one ear up and one flippy floppy right now, too.


I have those issues with mobile, sometimes, and that makes it REALLY hard to read. 

I think it's a combination of teething and her spay. They were both pretty solidly up for a little while before she got spayed, then she came home with one down and it's stayed down. She's also doing some hardcore teething with her back teeth right now. I miss the all up, and they're precious, but she's such a crazy awesome puppy I'm okay either way *G*


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

CptJack said:


> I have those issues with mobile, sometimes, and that makes it REALLY hard to read.
> 
> I think it's a combination of teething and her spay. They were both pretty solidly up for a little while before she got spayed, then she came home with one down and it's stayed down. She's also doing some hardcore teething with her back teeth right now. I miss the all up, and they're precious, but she's such a crazy awesome puppy I'm okay either way *G*


That makes sense. They'll come back though, I love the goofy look of them with one up and one down. Asymmetrical things just look so less serious.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMGoodness ... such cute pics! ... All of them. I sure can see Kylie was enjoying her new found freedom (after the spay)! Chasing Jack around ... she looked like she found gold! (Or a big pile of doggie treats) Lol! She is just sooo adorable! I hope both her ears still go back up. But if they don't she is still such an adorable little girl no matter what!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Bangkaew said:


> View attachment 38001
> View attachment 38002
> View attachment 38003
> View attachment 38004
> ...


Those puppies are ADORABLE!!!!!!! What are they?


----------



## Bangkaew (Jul 6, 2012)

spotted nikes said:


> Those puppies are ADORABLE!!!!!!! What are they?


@ spotted nikes,

These are the best dogs, instinct with her intelligence, obedience and protector, because I working for more than 40 years with dogs, because I'm German, but live for 13 years in Thailand and Grow this race, my wife's father has this breed farmed until his death 50 years with success, here comes with no German Shepherd, Rottweiler or Doberman, the customs in Thailand sets this breed only


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Did anyone miss us?









Post-Bath Wallowing.









Decent shot of her pants. 


















She hated me for this picture. Not a happy puppy.



























Sit. Stay. Good Dogs. (Bug didn't come with us, today.)









I saved this one only because it's such a good indication of how long the fur on her tail has gotten. It's crazy!









RUN.

And, just to show Kylie's not the only one I torture by making sit on things:


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

1. I LOVE the pictures of her running. She looks so happy!
2. I think I need an ear update. It looked like the ear popped back up for one of the pictures?
3. She's so shiny! Just lovely.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> 1. I LOVE the pictures of her running. She looks so happy!
> 2. I think I need an ear update. It looked like the ear popped back up for one of the pictures?
> 3. She's so shiny! Just lovely.


1. She LOVES LOVES LOVES to run. It's been great to harness that to do recall work, but mostly it's just plain great. It makes her downright GLEEFUL, and that's a beautiful thing to see. 

2.) It pops up for a little bit now and again, then falls back over. Mostly it's down, but the last couple of days it's been up for a bit longer at a time. So - might be headed back toward 'up'. Maybe.

3.) Aw, thanks. She's got the best fur in the world. It's really ...SLICK and kind of hard. Reflects light well and also makes it easy to brush out mud and dirt and random bits of debris she picks up without much effort.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I missed you! I wondered where you had been? I thought maybe you were just busy. I know I am. I hardly have much spare time at all now.

Kylie sure is getting a bushy tail!  She is as adorable as ever! She also is starting to look like a young lady!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I missed you! I wondered where you had been? I thought maybe you were just busy. I know I am. I hardly have much spare time at all now.
> 
> Kylie sure is getting a bushy tail!  She is as adorable as ever! She also is starting to look like a young lady!


Holidays are CRAZY busy, yeah. Tomorrow's going to be a long one, but I'm looking forward to it. K's going with us to my mom's, Jack and Bug are staying home. Mostly Kylie'll be crated, but I'm not comfortable asking her to hold it as long as the other two. 

And she is. She's not much of a puppy, anymore. It's a little bit sad, but only a little. (The tail is, seirously, nuts. The rest of her hair lies flat but is still pretty much medium. The tail is out of control.)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Holidays are CRAZY busy, yeah. Tomorrow's going to be a long one, but I'm looking forward to it. K's going with us to my mom's, Jack and Bug are staying home. Mostly Kylie'll be crated, but I'm not comfortable asking her to hold it as long as the other two.
> 
> And she is. She's not much of a puppy, anymore. It's a little bit sad, but only a little. (The tail is, seirously, nuts. The rest of her hair lies flat but is still pretty much medium. The tail is out of control.)


Have a good Holiday tomorrow! I am cooking Thanksgiving Dinner for the family. All dogs will get some nice white turkey meat as a treat in their kibble tomorrow. 

That tail and those ears make Kylie such a unique pup! Cute as anything!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

My posting schedule is all off kilter, so I'm posting a couple now and get back on schedule over the weekend.



















Both ears ARE finally back up, though!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Awh! She's so cute, and looking so big! You need to keep posting with Jack as a comparison, I'm thinking she's probably not nearly as big as I'm thinking. XD


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Awh! She's so cute, and looking so big! You need to keep posting with Jack as a comparison, I'm thinking she's probably not nearly as big as I'm thinking. XD


Nowhere near - the perspective in that last picture in particular is so off  She weighs < 11 lbs. I'll drag Jack into the next one. She IS about as big as Bug, but less than half the weight. Bug is just. Made out of lead.

This is still accurate, though, size wise:


----------



## Mrsharden81701 (Oct 25, 2012)

She is so stinkin cute!! I cant get over it


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Mrsharden81701 said:


> She is so stinkin cute!! I cant get over it


She is a RIDICULOUSLY cute (if sometimes odd looking) puppy. She's also both a dream and a terror. I'm blaming the terror on being a 'teenager' and hoping desperately it improves because otherwise I see a lot of crying in my future


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow is she ever cute! Is it just me or do I see some papillion or corgi type thing in there with those EARS???


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

PackMomma said:


> Wow is she ever cute! Is it just me or do I see some papillion or corgi type thing in there with those EARS???


We were actually just talking about that in another thread. The only answer we've got is 'maybe', but it's not just you. She's an odd little mutt-duck. (Who owns. my. soul.)


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

CptJack said:


> We were actually just talking about that in another thread. The only answer we've got is 'maybe', but it's not just you. She's an odd little mutt-duck. (Who owns. my. soul.)


Hehe no doubt with that cute little face. I dunno she is definitely a mystery! My best guess would be something like pap/corgi/pocket beagle, but that's probably way off LOL


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> We were actually just talking about that in another thread. The only answer we've got is 'maybe', but it's not just you. She's an odd little mutt-duck. (Who owns. my. soul.)


She is such the little cutie!!! .... and I am so glad to see her ears are both up! I still see Corgi and Sheltie in there somewhere ...... Lol!  I keep forgetting how old Kylie is ......

And ... Wow! She is about the size of Eddee when I first got him at approximately 10 months of age (per vet)... He was 12 pounds back then. Now he is 15 pounds. :/ I think my dogs eat too well. Lol! 

Kylie is a teeny little girl. (Your Heart Girl? )


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

If it weren't for size, I'd buy sheltie/corgi. Maybe sheltie/corgi/chi? I don't see any papillon for what it's worth.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It's been a while, huh? Sorry about that - life got in the way of my photo project. I didn't exactly make up for it today, but I did finally get around to snapping a few photos.

Kylie @ 8ish months. IE: Kylie's First Christmas. (Still hovering around 10lbs.)









She got a stocking.









Is there food in there?









Yep!









Talkiest. Dog. Ever. 









PBBBBT.









Pretty girl. (Who looks like she has a really thick neck, here. She doesn't; it's fur.)









SMILE! (No, really. That's her new command. Smile means 'open your mouth and loko happy. I'm a dork.)









She is so over me.









Zonk.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Those are great photos! Kylie is just so precious! I see her ears are still standing.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Those are great photos! Kylie is just so precious! I see her ears are still standing.



Yep! I'm not sure exactly how long it took for the other one to go back up post-spay, but it flopped for a while, was sometimes up for a bit longer, then popped up to stay. 

And thank you! She's still very much my bratty baby girl  (Jack and Bug are as over the teenage puppy thing as the humans in the house, mind you.)


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I can hardly believe that this is the same tiny puppy you guys found in a dumpster.

What a lucky pup.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> I can hardly believe that this is the same tiny puppy you guys found in a dumpster.
> 
> What a lucky pup.


Every once in a while I go back to the beginning of this thread and stare, hard. She's grown up a lot -

and we're lucky to have her, too. She's an amazing little dog.


----------



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

What an adorable dog. Looks like she is lucky to have you and you are lucky to have her


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

twittle said:


> What an adorable dog. Looks like she is lucky to have you and you are lucky to have her


Thank you!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

in those pics i see Corgi and Sheltie....maybe some pap, thrown in?

she sure is gorgeous, tho


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

tirluc said:


> in those pics i see Corgi and Sheltie....maybe some pap, thrown in?
> 
> she sure is gorgeous, tho


 At this point we are at 'something with a single coat and something that herds'. Mostly she's just a ridiculously good looking awesome dog. Easily the most... Well adjusted, well rounded puppies I've ever had.

Thank you!



tirluc said:


> in those pics i see Corgi and Sheltie....maybe some pap, thrown in?
> 
> she sure is gorgeous, tho


 At this point we are at 'something with a single coat and something that herds'. Mostly she's just a ridiculously good looking awesome dog. Easily the most... Well adjusted, well rounded puppies I've ever had.

Thank you!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Biscuit was single coated until this winter (her third winter)...you never know what will show up!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> Biscuit was single coated until this winter (her third winter)...you never know what will show up!


I had no idea that was even possible!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

CptJack said:


> I had no idea that was even possible!


My parents bred chow/pit bull mixes while I was growing up.. We picked a puppy to keep that had a single coat like a pit to cut down on shedding instead of one with a double coat... A few years down the line of living outside primarily, and he "developed" a double coat, which never went away even after living inside for 6+ years... Very interesting!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I was going to attempt proper pictures of all the dogs today, but halfway through Kylie my batteries died and I am NOT going out to get new ones now. 

So, we have this:



















We're going out for our regular hike during daylight this weekend, so there should be better pictures of her + Jack and Bug, then. Daylight works better, anyway.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... I love them .... especially the first one!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe .... I love them .... especially the first one!


She's gotten REALLY good at that. Once we got her to keep her butt on the ground  (Thank you!)


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Hehehe!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

How's this for a newer picture with scale? 

I forgot the memory card in my camera on today's walk. I'll be doing it again tomorrow, though, and will be making an effort to get at least a couple of really good shots of everyone. But that will be a different thread.

(Excuse the filthy shirt. Black and muddy paw prints. Also, that is my husband, not me. *MY* shirt is clean. (Because I changed it when we got home ).)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... the sleeping little angel!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Just shoving this over here so I can find it when I need it (in another 3.5 months or so.)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie met snow.


















Not. A. Fan.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

AHahahaaa! What a princess! Too much to put that paw down, is it?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! She looks like "Help me someone!!!"


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> AHahahaaa! What a princess! Too much to put that paw down, is it?


"Princess" sums up a good portion of Kylie's personality. She'll happily swim and roll in mud, but rain (and apparently snow)? Oh no. Not happily, anyway. And the one paw up kills me since she put her BUTT in it readily enough. (I'm betting she bitches about that when she realizes she's expected to pee in that stuff.)



Abbylynn said:


> Lol! She looks like "Help me someone!!!"


She actually was asking to be picked up two seconds later. She did NOT approve. At ALL.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> "Princess" sums up a good portion of Kylie's personality. She'll happily swim and roll in mud, but rain (and apparently snow)? Oh no. Not happily, anyway. And the one paw up kills me since she put her BUTT in it readily enough. (I'm betting she bitches about that when she realizes she's expected to pee in that stuff.)
> 
> 
> 
> She actually was asking to be picked up two seconds later. She did NOT approve. At ALL.



Lol! Leeo used to do that too .... and as a puppy ... he would just fall down and lay there until someone would pick him up! Poor guy! He was ok with it when he got older though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It's been way too long since I did a 'proper' update of this thread - by which I mean pictures of Kylie that aren't posted somewhere else, and that are of her being awesome. Still only a few, since I'm burning out so hard with photography, but they're pictures I really like, at least.









We found this at the very start of our walk. Looking back toward the park that's the entrance to the trail (after we'd crawled under it). 









Bug and Kylie, having fun.









That little dog LOVES to run.









Preparing to pounce on Bug. 









My pretty girl.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Pretty little Kylie!  She looks as if she is enjoying the snow this time!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Pretty little Kylie!  She looks as if she is enjoying the snow this time!


Yeah, she's definitely come around. She had a good time last weekend, but it was 50 degrees with snow still on the ground (odd), so I didn't think too much. Today it was 35 or so and she still had a blast.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Yeah, she's definitely come around. She had a good time last weekend, but it was 50 degrees with snow still on the ground (odd), so I didn't think too much. Today it was 35 or so and she still had a blast.


Leah loves the snow! While I am standing out there freezing .... she is "Stick" hunting! Lol! She doesn't even shiver .... and we had a few days of single digit temps and below zero with the wind chill factor? She is a little tough girl! Lol! 

Where was Thud? I saw pics of him with the snow on his face ..... were there more pics of the little handsome man?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Where was Thud? I saw pics of him with the snow on his face ..... were there more pics of the little handsome man?


Thud doesn't get to go out on those walks, yet, so he was at home being puppy sat by the kids (to clarify: Kids = nearly 13 and 14). I'm little miss parvo-parnoid, so I take pictures of him in the house and he plays in the yard, over all. One more shot (in a couple of weeks) and I'll loosen that up and start getting him out and about. Though I'm not _quite_ sure I'm going to try all four at once when we start. Or maybe I will and will just force the children along to be extra hands for a while. I can handle all the little ones on my own, and DH is always with me when we do the weekend hike, but I'm still a little daunted.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Seeing as how I joined this thread when Kylie was grown, it was nice to see her puppy pictures.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

nemefeme said:


> Seeing as how I joined this thread when Kylie was grown, it was nice to see her puppy pictures.


I have to admit, I LOVE being able to look back at all those pictures. I'm glad other people are enjoying it, too!

Her VERY first pictures are here: 
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/113150-best-laid-plans-2.html

You can... So obviously see how too young she was.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

oh my god! you found that puppy in a dumpster??? I don't even get how you could look at that animal and dump it, unless the mother was a stray and thought that would be a warm place to put her puppy; then maybe she was caught by animal control. That story is 20x more believable to me, and will help me not hate humans so much. 

She's so lucky to have you. Sigh.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

nemefeme said:


> oh my god! you found that puppy in a dumpster??? I don't even get how you could look at that animal and dump it, unless the mother was a stray and thought that would be a warm place to put her puppy; then maybe she was caught by animal control. That story is 20x more believable to me, and will help me not hate humans so much.
> 
> She's so lucky to have you. Sigh.


My oldest cat did have something similar happen - an entire litter showed up in a parts order - sans mom. The only thing anyone could figure out was that mom had crawled in and had the kittens, then the box got taken off and mom either freaked and ran on arrival, or hadn't made it along the way to begin with (it wasn't a far ship). One kitten died by the end of shift, one got taken home by someone else, cat came home with us. She was only a couple of weeks old (eyes open, but barely, had to be bottle fed).

Kylie I'm pretty sure was dumped. There was a guy from a surrounding farm who contacted me MUCH later regarding some inquiries I'd made and swore up and down that she was from a litter his dog had, and that he'd given her away all of a day or so before we found her (father's day), and was born on mother's day - dates and probable breed of at least one parent (chi-x) match up, but really... Who knows. There's just no way to tell. 

I do know that I'm incredibly lucky to have HER. She is the. best. dog. ever. 

Thud was definitely dumped. 'setting off' animals you don't want at county dumps is VERY common in that corner of the state, thanks to ignorance and an animal shelter that doesn't adopt out, and is near impossible to find. The cat problems at the dumps there (Not ferals, definitely dumped pets) is so. much. worse, but puppies aren't horribly uncommon, either. It's just a sad situation all around.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

She is so pretty, I always love looking at her pictures


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> She is so pretty, I always love looking at her pictures


Thanks. She is my baby girl and I'm super proud of her.

Also, your new girl's in your sig! She is gorgeous.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Thanks. She is my baby girl and I'm super proud of her.
> 
> Also, your new girl's in your sig! She is gorgeous.


Thank you! She is really coming around....I sort of wish the foster home would have kept her for awhile, so she could have been completely well when she came here but to be honest, it wasn't the cleanest of homes so I;m glad she's here. Every day, she ventures more & more. She's not shy, just unsure of her surroundings. Probably doesn't help we have a visiting labradoodle here and she's kind of big for our house. Gemma is a sweetie, we're so glad she's here!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Thank you! She is really coming around....I sort of wish the foster home would have kept her for awhile, so she could have been completely well when she came here but to be honest, it wasn't the cleanest of homes so I;m glad she's here. Every day, she ventures more & more. She's not shy, just unsure of her surroundings. Probably doesn't help we have a visiting labradoodle here and she's kind of big for our house. Gemma is a sweetie, we're so glad she's here!


I'm sure it would have been easier for you if she'd come in totally okay, but it is probably better for her. I know we have some awesome fosters here, and I'm not dissing them at ALL, but having fostered - sometimes are really, really chaotic because of the in and out of dogs. It's better for the dog to be where they're going after they're evaluated and settle (IMO). Add in cleanliness issues and eeesh. I'm glad she's with you, too. She looks like SUCH a sweetheart. I'm really glad she's settling in.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You can STILL see the demarcation line from her spay shave, if you look closely.

I am so sick of taking photos. I'm putting Thud on a once a month or so schedule.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I am so sick of taking photos. I'm putting Thud on a once a month or so schedule.


S'okay. Now's the part where they look the same for the next few years anyways 
(Kylie, not Thud)

Well her coat might change a bit as she reaches the 'true adult' stage. But she pretty much looks like a young adult to me now. I'd be surprised if any MAJOR changes occurred at this point.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> S'okay. Now's the part where they look the same for the next few years anyways
> (Kylie, not Thud)
> 
> Well her coat might change a bit as she reaches the 'true adult' stage. But she pretty much looks like a young adult to me now. I'd be surprised if any MAJOR changes occurred at this point.



So would I? But I started this for a personal project that ends at a year. I'm not posting everything I'm taking at this point, because it's old for ME, I know it is for other people. But I... need the photos so I can do the thing I want to do around her first birthday. There just aren't enough of them there, yet.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It's been more than a month and while I said I was slacking off (and have been), these just sum up life with K.









Play with me!









Look what I found! (And fetched, because clearly I didn't mean to throw it away. Clearly.)









That torn up scrap of fabric was a duck. Three days ago. It got thrown away (again) after that game of tug.

As point of interest, she's had a growth spurt recently or is still having one. All of the sudden, she has legs and is taller. No idea what happened there, but hey.


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

She is just too cute and can see how fun she is just from the photos.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

She rocks, I love reading about her  I just followed the link from when she was found and then read how many people said she looked like she had Border Collie in there somewhere. I thought the same thing when I looked at her - she looks SO different now! There is no way in hell I would have picked her to turn out like she has. Simply WOW! She may have BC in her (Id have no bloody idea lol) but even so, I am amazed at how much she has changed!

But again - shes just stunning. Elegant little tomboy from what Ive seen hehe. And I didnt realize Jack was THAT big! I always thought he was smaller!! Or Kylie is just super tiny?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

voodookitten said:


> She rocks, I love reading about her  I just followed the link from when she was found and then read how many people said she looked like she had Border Collie in there somewhere. I thought the same thing when I looked at her - she looks SO different now! There is no way in hell I would have picked her to turn out like she has. Simply WOW! She may have BC in her (Id have no bloody idea lol) but even so, I am amazed at how much she has changed!
> 
> But again - shes just stunning. Elegant little tomboy from what Ive seen hehe. And I didnt realize Jack was THAT big! I always thought he was smaller!! Or Kylie is just super tiny?


Kylie is one of those 'you grew up to be WHAT?!" dogs, and I have to admit I get a huge kick out of that. 

I'm not sure which picture you're looking at, for comparison? Jack's 18" at the withers and right about 25lbs. Tons of legs. Kylie's somewhere around 12lbs (now), but was a super-duper-tiny puppy. With very little in the way of legs. Still about twice her size, but it's mostly in height.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I figure it's a good sense of scale and an important event in her little life. Even if she's not sure why I'm making her stay there with paper on her.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

No one's throwing the ball....









Throw. The. Ball!!!









Better.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL that is adorable, and I love the way you set the pictures up with the comments  makes me smile so much


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I always daydream of finding my very own Kylie. She's awesome!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That she isn't a year old yet is my justification for continuing to update this thread  And heck, I'll probably sporadically update even once she is.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

CptJack said:


>


THUD. WAT R U DOIN.

Sorry, I know this is Kyle's thread but LOOK AT THAT BEAST IN THE BACKGROUND.

In other news, Jack looks like he's really having some fun


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> THUD. WAT R U DOIN.


Thud is a HORSE. A really slow moving, entirely graceless one. Who has a name that suits him. *G* 

Jack has been having a blast, lately. It's really, really nice to see.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

So. 18 months old - I'll try to catch a few of Thud this weekend, and none of these are great, but.


















Lousy quality but I love it. Attentive little dog!









Sun's in my eyes, Ma.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She's really lightened up on her head! She seems like such a cool dog. I still love her.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> She's really lightened up on her head! She seems like such a cool dog. I still love her.


She really has! She's all POINTY.

She is still a super, duper cool dog. She's evening out a little more as time goes. She's still her -high energy, needy, intelligent, a little sharp and shy - but she's calming down and turning into a dog who is up for anything but isn't nearly as hard to live with as she used to be. Or maybe I'm just getting used to her. Either way? That dog OWNS ME.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia's mellowed out a lot too recently. Just took her four years. I actually sometimes miss the little devil she used to be. 

I maintain those two must be related somehow.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Mia's mellowed out a lot too recently. Just took her four years. I actually sometimes miss the little devil she used to be.
> 
> I maintain those two must be related somehow.



I think I'd miss Kylie's puppyhood if Thud weren't still evil in-freaking-carnate. Different devil! But, still keeping me busy. 

I really, really am amused by how much Kylie and Mia are alike. Including the part where they'd probably hate each other


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh Mia would definitely loathe a clone of herself. No doubts there. 

I need a puppy.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Oh Mia would definitely loathe a clone of herself. No doubts there.
> 
> I need a puppy.


You totally, totally do. I need you to have a puppy, too, because I need to live vicariously through you, and retain my sanity and the structural integrity of my house.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

CptJack said:


> You totally, totally do. I need you to have a puppy, too, because I need to live vicariously through you, and retain my sanity and the structural integrity of my house.


Hahaha, there is a plan. But not for a while unfortunately.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Hahaha, there is a plan. But not for a while unfortunately.


It's okay. I figure we've got about a decade. If you don't have a puppy by then, I might cry WITH you.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Should be next winter or spring.  I'd die if it was a decade away!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Though I avoided border collie puppies this weekend that were available. You should be proud.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I may go nuts if it takes a decade, too. I can't really imagine the youngest dog in the house ever being 11, but. I need fewer numbers next go around, so we'll see. 

And I am very, very proud. Because I talk a great game but I can't say I wouldn't have ended up with one if I was in ANY way looking for a new dog. My self-control kinda sucks.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

3 is max here. I keep telling myself that at least. But there's like 5 breeds I want and part of me thinks 2 little and 2 big dogs is a good combo. If I had any sense I'd stick to 2.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I think my idea would be one bigger dog and a couple of little (smallish medium, anyway) ones. We'll never get below two, because husband and I have *NO FREAKING OVERLAP* in what we want from dogs or like in them. There's going to be a time in my life while we own like... a border collie (or something herdy) and a basset hound or something equally ridiculous. 

Honestly, I want everything. We'll see what I actually end up with


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

If the plan doesn't work out then I think Nextdog will be a border collie. My trainers have been trying to get me to go for it for a while, lol. Of course running her BC yesterday totally didn't help lessen the want at all. Definitely something herdy.

And now I've hijacked your thread and I feel bad.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Technically, I suppose I should have left this thread when she turned a year old. She's 3 months away from being *TWO* and -

Well, I'm updating it again. 










God, I love this dog.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

CptJack said:


>


Are you * KIDDING * me.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BubbaMoose said:


> Are you * KIDDING * me.


Was she not THE CUTEST PUPPY IN THE WORLD?!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

She is seriously so adorable! Not helping puppy fever going through this thread...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> She is seriously so adorable! Not helping puppy fever...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Reading back over this whole thread and seeing her when she was tiny? Not helping mine either.

Thud. Thud helps mine frequently.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Reading back over this whole thread and seeing her when she was tiny? Not helping mine either.
> 
> Thud. Thud helps mine frequently.


Haha! That's the thing Mia is an easy puppy!! Which kind of makes me scared my next one is going to be satin,lol.Mia will be one in May and she started acting "grown up" around 6 months  sigh.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> Haha! That's the thing Mia is an easy puppy!! Which kind of makes me scared my next one is going to be satin,lol.Mia will be one in May and she started acting "grown up" around 6 months  sigh.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeaaah. Kylie was cake. Thud's not. 

Thud's growing up into a reasonably easy dog -I think. Kylie is the doggie love of my lifetime, but she's *NOT* easy.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I still love her like a lot.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> I still love her like a lot.


Well you should. She's only the best dog _ever_ - right along with Mia.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That most recent picture of her, I see SO MUCH Mia in her expression. It is really uncanny. And it's not just the markings!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

>


...Yeah. Definitely.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That dog looks familiar!

Haha, I was actually thinking about that photo when I saw the most recent one of Kylie.

They're like twins except for the whole breed/age thing.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Was she not THE CUTEST PUPPY IN THE WORLD?!


Like, death by cuteness, cute. 

I don't know how you didn't eat her.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I love Kylie. Definitely in my top favorite DF dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BubbaMoose said:


> I don't know how you didn't eat her.


Well, I have been tempted now and again....



SydTheSpaniel said:


> I love Kylie. Definitely in my top favorite DF dogs.


She's certainly one of my mine! No, seriously, thank you. It makes me crazy happy that people here love her and have been part of her growing up and life. It's sappy and all but it makes me happy.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Kylie is still adorable, even though she's almost two.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

omg, I had never seen puppy pics of Kylie *swoon*


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> omg, I had never seen puppy pics of Kylie *swoon*


I LOVE having this post available to reference when I want to see how far she's come. And just make cooing noises at her puppy pictures.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She is such a pretty dog! Do you have a thread dedicated to Thud or recent posts with pictures of him? Just curious.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Most recent pics of thud are here:
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/262186-60-degrees-new-camera.html

Whole picture thread for him is here:
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/132378-thuds-picture-thread.html

and thank you!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She really MIGHT be turning into a cat.


----------



## Jadesy (Mar 13, 2014)

Kylie looks like a corgi/pap cross, to me. She's gorgeous.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Jadesy said:


> She's gorgeous.


Thank you!

These pictures are awful because lack of flash and not changing my lens, but:









Kylie found the bear she won in agility, and laid back there looking hopefully at me. 









Realized I wasn't getting off my butt to play fetch and tug with her.









So now she's back there doing this. 

Poor abused puppy. (I'll play with her after lunch, which it's almost time for).


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww how could you say no to that sweet face!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Awww how could you say no to that sweet face!


Pffft. As if. She got what she wanted - then went to sleep against my feet and in front of the heater.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ha, yeah they always get what they want!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Ha, yeah they always get what they want!


Sooner or later, yup. Unless it's like... chewing electrical wires or eating the garbage or something.










This is the best picture of Kylie, ever. So, it's going here *and* random pictures and probably everywhere else I can possibly manage. It's the first picture of her that's looked exactly like her to me.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I do believe we've found spring. At least, I found a daffodil, which seems pretty promising.









Tunnel!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

She's such a beautiful little girl.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> She's such a beautiful little girl.


Thanks! I certainly think so but I'm also biased.

Oh and she's growing hair on her belly! She's NEVER had hair on her belly but now she's sprouting a little - and it's white as white can be.


----------



## DoggyLover000 (Apr 14, 2014)

Now, that dog is just too adorable!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

DoggyLover000 said:


> Now, that dog is just too adorable!


Thanks! She really turned into a pretty incredible dog. Not an easy one, but an awesome one.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She looks so proud of the daffodil, like "Look! Check me out next to this beautiful flower. Yeeeaah that's right"


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm surprised you haven't found another dumpster puppy by now.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I'm surprised you haven't found another dumpster puppy by now.


My husband is back at work in chemical engineering and I'm refusing to go to ANY trash dump anywhere near my mother's house, because I can promise you: 

They're there - or have been. :/


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

CptJack said:


> My husband is back at work in chemical engineering and I'm refusing to go to ANY trash dump anywhere near my mother's house, because I can promise you:
> 
> They're there - or have been. :/


So sad. I can't believe people.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie, darling, your tail can stop growing ANY time now.

(I know it's not great quality and she's hidden in a weed, but seriously. THAT TAIL.)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha love it! It's so huge and feathery.


----------



## Raspberri (Aug 14, 2014)

What a cute little fuzzy girl!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And this morning I had the 'pleasure' of peeling 8,3000 thistles out of it. Husband said I could just cut them out. Um. No. No, no, no, no. I am NOT cutting that tail!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

oohhh that tail. i would put my face on it lol! i do that to roxies and its nowhere near tthat long. cant wait for my crestie.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

But... You can't shave the tail.

Don't worry.I've had so many people ask, why Jazzy isn't shaved. They have also told to get her shaved. No, just no. I like the fluffiness.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I get the occasional desire to braid Kylie's. It's That Long. 

He didn't mean shave it. Just chop out the bits with thistles. Which is somehow almost WORSE.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm lucky that dog likes me.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Even the stuffed dog looks worried at the revenge scenarios she's going over in her mind lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Someday, she is going to murder me in my sleep. She really, really is.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The *REAL* love of my life. Nobody tell my husband.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This little dog is so the canine love of my life.


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, that last pic. Precious!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

CptJack said:


>


Umm, are you kidding me? That TAIL. 

Seriously, she's gorgeous.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

second that, her tail is incredible. what a neat little dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Her tail is straight up ridiculous and I ADORE IT.

Thanks guys. I have great dogs and love them all intensely but Kylie is just one in about a trillion.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't believe I'm still updating this thing.





































Deer bone. She's doing clean up since she's the only one who doesn't try to kill herself gnawing on the bone itself.

All 5 are going to be getting a lot of venison for a while though.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Om nom nom nom lol she's so cute!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow look how she has grown!!! I remember when people told you she would have behavior problems and that you would be in over your head LOL, well they can eat their heart out now


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thud was actually the one people thought would be problematic for me -cause he's big, you know. Kylie is just a little ball of fluff. 

Who is... all the trouble, frankly, but REALLY well trained.

(I have a lot of dogs, even I have trouble keeping them straight sometimes)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Lol I get a lot of 'Uh... you know he's going to be REALLY different than your other dogs, don't you?'

Or at the show this weekend I was telling someone Hank was my first rescue. Someone else chimed up, 'Oh man, you picked one doozy of a first rescue dog.'

?????


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Small dogs aren't dogs. That's why people called Summer and Mia chinchillas.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> Lol I get a lot of 'Uh... you know he's going to be REALLY different than your other dogs, don't you?'
> 
> Or at the show this weekend I was telling someone Hank was my first rescue. Someone else chimed up, 'Oh man, you picked one doozy of a first rescue dog.'
> 
> ?????


They might have been referencing that he was a cattle dog, or maybe the terrier side of him, who knows. People will say weird stuff. There are people who say "you know a mini aussie is going to be totally different from your other dogs, right?" Lol.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This is the thread that will not die, it just goes on and on my friend....









Her pounce KILLS me.


















































































Lest anyone think that she's gotten lazy with Molly around, or because she's approaching 3.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Larger version of my favorite.


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

She is so pretty - I love her! she definitely looks like a dog that knows exactly what she wants.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you! She is definitely a ton of personality and opinion in a little package. Amazingly good little dog.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Holy cow! Approaching 3?!?! I remember when you first found her... HAS IT BEEN THAT LONG?!
Also, she is beautiful, but you know that


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Holy cow! Approaching 3?!?! I remember when you first found her... HAS IT BEEN THAT LONG?!
> Also, she is beautiful, but you know that


I know! Isn't that insane ? But yeah, she she'll be 3 in May. Which, okay, isn't day after tomorrow but she's passed 2.5. 

I absolutely know she's gorgeous, and so does she but... Thank you. Validation and compliments are always good, and I'm proud of that dog!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I can't believe I'm still updating this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Squeee!!! I can see why you have to run interference when out in public d cause she is so cute! I am sure Everyone she meets wants to touch her! I am jealous of your deer bones!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Someone cleared their freezer out at the start of hunting season and gave us last year's venison. The dogs ate like kings for a while and Kylie had a blast.

And yes, everyone wants to touch her. She's still not a fan but at this point she kind of enjoys the hands off attention she gets.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She is going to be THREE in just a few months. Where has time gone?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I can't believe how much the colours on her face changed as she got older! Is that normal for all dogs for their colours to change as they grow from puppy to adult? Probably a dumb question but I'd rather have the right information


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

missc89 said:


> I can't believe how much the colours on her face changed as she got older! Is that normal for all dogs for their colours to change as they grow from puppy to adult? Probably a dumb question but I'd rather have the right information


No. Lots of dogs have color changes but Kylie's a color pattern known specifically as 'creeping tan' and honestly it's one of the more dramatic changes. Lots of dogs you see with red-heads and black backs/bodies start like she was, and then the tan takes over. Beagles are the easiest one for me to think of, but its not uncommon/is present in other breeds like paps. You can't see it well but her tail used to be solid black too, and at this stage the top still is and the underside, the fringe and her pants, are also tan. 

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/74582-color-question-tricolor-creeping.html - This is a neat thread about it.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

dogs go through a lot of changes as they shed their puppy hair and get their adult hair, Lincoln is getting more chrome to his black like, its getting more of a red sheen to it.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

That's so cool!! Thanks so much for the info guys! (P.S. I call everyone "guy" and "dude" so its not because I think you're all men)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Cannot believe it's been three years...wow!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Xeph said:


> Cannot believe it's been three years...wow!


She will be 3 in May, so there are still a few months left, but. I can't believe it, either. 

She's still a puppy, right?! Jeeze.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I am taking lots and lots of pics of my puppy because I made the mistake of NOT taking many pics of Josefina, or Izze when they were younger and I want to capture ALL THE MOMENTS.

I wish my pics were as good as yours, though LOL


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Looking back at some of the early pics of Thud and Kylie kills me because they were just not great. No regrets on upgrading the camera, really. Even if I do drown y'all with photos. Having somewhere OFF my computer for storage is good - means I've got extra protection if something happens to the computer.

Also since I'm here:









Guess who learned to play frisbee? Well, fetch a frisbee. She needs a littler one to have a prayer of catching.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx pointed out Kylie's photothread was only as many pages (fewer) than Molly's, so I decided to rectify it a little bit. 

Kylie thanks Canyx for that. Really.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so funny. I love her bug eyes when she's running with things in her mouth.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She's got a little mouth. It takes some doing for her to get that stuff in there!  Honestly, though, she goes bug eyed a lot and it's funny.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

LOL I just went back to page 1 and looked at it from beginning to end, it was cool to see her grow up all over again


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

"Not a real dog" my fat behind.








































































(Frisbee in the air)



















(Couple more)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Done - and thanks for looking!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I Love that last one! Such a happy dog. And just so cool looking. I wish you could clone her and develop a breed called the Kylie.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> I Love that last one! Such a happy dog. And just so cool looking. I wish you could clone her and develop a breed called the Kylie.


Me too. I'd be set for life. She's just such a GOOD, balanced, willing to do anything, little dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You guys?! Is the world ending and no one told me?! Something?




























WHAT IS HAPPENING? 

And Kylie's play dead is great for showing off her butt fluff:









But mostly: WHAT?!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know why this dog puts up with me.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Needed documented.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

hahaha awe pretty pretty Princess Kylie <3


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Plaaaay- Or you know Teeth! Or Kylie reminds me of Mia. Take your pick.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She's bald, and has a frisbee. 

We need to get one her size, but have some pictures, anyway.


























































































Cool down.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Things that need documented.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

omigosh. Dumpster puppy has done things with her life!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> omigosh. Dumpster puppy has done things with her life!


Dumpster puppy will be 3.5 in a couple of months. WHERE IS MY BABY? *Sob*


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Dumpster puppy will be 3.5 in a couple of months. WHERE IS MY BABY? *Sob*


Seems like just yesterday you were posting pictures of her with a peanut butter jar.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

CptJack said:


>



She is not impressed! She has her "meh" face on lol.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She was so, so, so tired. I did get shots where she's looking more alert. The... Camera just focused on the chain link. Darned thing.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats! That is impressive.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She's 3.5 and I can not believe how this little dog just keeps getting better and better. 









Double from Molly's thread.




































LOL










Best dog?









Best dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Punk paws.









She is just so pretty. So, so, pretty.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw the pink paw and thought OMG! what catastrophe did I miss? .... Then I saw the blue paw ;-)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> I saw the pink paw and thought OMG! what catastrophe did I miss? .... Then I saw the blue paw ;-)


Ahahahah. Yeah, the pink does look kind of bloody against the white. I should have just mixed and made purple


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I let a visiting kid chalk Suri a couple weeks ago and she's still blue on her shoulders. Most of it wore off but not the blue. . .


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Willowy said:


> I let a visiting kid chalk Suri a couple weeks ago and she's still blue on her shoulders. Most of it wore off but not the blue. . .


The blue's already almost gone just after one romp in the yard with damp grass, but it's not chalk - it's food coloring and never sticks around long. I think the pink may be a bit longer, though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This is what it looked like completely dry and after an hour or two though:


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Cotton Candy paws.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Man, I always forget that Kylie is the same age as Sam. You've done so much with her! She's one impressive little pup.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Wet Beards said:


> Cotton Candy paws.


YES! Much better description. Totally accidental, but I like it!



DaySleepers said:


> Man, I always forget that Kylie is the same age as Sam. You've done so much with her! She's one impressive little pup.


It's sad. I used to constantly want to make her a puppy. These days I forget how young she is. Not sure when that happened but she *is* at least relatively young. I don't know where the time's been but at the same time it feels like she's been here forever.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She's grown up to be such a majestic creature.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

She is so stinkin cute!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Happy Spring?




























That poor dog.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Lovely! The yellow looks so good against her fur. Also, I can't believe she's all grown up. I still remember your first post when you found her. Where has the time gone?!?!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I know. She's just a couple of months away from turning *four*. Where has the time gone?! I don't know but I want it back - or to slow down about now. Jeeze.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

I have to agree, she looks stunning with those flowers!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Where did the time go? I still sometimes think Kylie is the baby, but you have Molly (who is also grown up!)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CrimsonAccent said:


> Where did the time go? I still sometimes think Kylie is the baby, but you have Molly (who is also grown up!)


I know! The actual 'baby' will be 2 a week after Kylie turns 4, and Thud's 3 - and a half, or will be then. My 'baby' dogs aren't really babies anymore. At all.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I know! The actual 'baby' will be a week after Kylie turns 4, and Thud's 3. My 'baby' dogs aren't really babies anymore. At all.


I can't believe that Thud and Kylie are that old already  it seems like yesterday you found Thud in the trash and brought him home and said "I'm not keeping him probably but we found this guy" I don't remember Kylie's beginning so well but I'm pretty sure you found her in the trash too  (still don't understand how people can do that to a puppy). You saved them both  wish I was better at putting words I was thinking in my head more eloquantely than I am right now but I think you know what I'm trying to say, pretty much you did an amazing thing and now you have amazing dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> I can't believe that Thud and Kylie are that old already  it seems like yesterday you found Thud in the trash and brought him home and said "I'm not keeping him probably but we found this guy" I don't remember Kylie's beginning so well but I'm pretty sure you found her in the trash too  (still don't understand how people can do that to a puppy). You saved them both  wish I was better at putting words I was thinking in my head more eloquantely than I am right now but I think you know what I'm trying to say, pretty much you did an amazing thing and now you have amazing dogs.


I totally understood - and given how much vital information I left out of the last one (like how old the actual baby is, LOL), I've got not room to complain. Not that I would anyway. 

Thank you.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Just shy of four years and I'm still updating this thread? 









You are a dog, Kylie. That is not how you catch things.









Better.









Might've created a monster....









How do legs work?









Derp.









Still the dog of a lifetime.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Keep updating....Kylie is still gorgeous!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I went back to the beginning because I wanted to figure out what breed(s) she was and was like ooooooh I remember this from 2012! How big did she get? And what breed(s) are you thinking now? I still see Miniature American Shepherd, though perhaps she is a mix that resembles one? I almost maybe see beagle in her eyes/forehead. She's a really beautiful dog!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> I went back to the beginning because I wanted to figure out what breed(s) she was and was like ooooooh I remember this from 2012! How big did she get? And what breed(s) are you thinking now? I still see Miniature American Shepherd, though perhaps she is a mix that resembles one? I almost maybe see beagle in her eyes/forehead. She's a really beautiful dog!


Ahahaha, yeah. She's a doll.

She's about 12lbs, give or take a pound. I actually did wisdom DNA panel and got sheltie/beagle for one parent and chi-mix (probably terrier but unknown) for the other. Or, more specifically her grandparents were a beagle, a sheltie, a chi, and a chi-x where the X was probably in the terrier group. That sounds about right to me! I know they're questionable but it seems really believable.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Keep updating....Kylie is still gorgeous!


I really don't think I'm ever going to stop.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Ahahaha, yeah. She's a doll.
> 
> She's about 12lbs, give or take a pound. I actually did wisdom DNA panel and got sheltie/beagle for one parent and chi-mix (probably terrier but unknown) for the other. Or, more specifically her grandparents were a beagle, a sheltie, a chi, and a chi-x where the X was probably in the terrier group. That sounds about right to me! I know they're questionable but it seems really believable.


Oh neat! Those really do seem exactly right judging only from appearances. Maybe I'll have a panel done for Sid one day. And I would have thought she was a little bigger than that, photos are deceiving! I know I met some folks from here a few years ago and they were all pretty surprised by Sid's size...only about 18-20 pounds.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> Oh neat! Those really do seem exactly right judging only from appearances. Maybe I'll have a panel done for Sid one day. And I would have thought she was a little bigger than that, photos are deceiving! I know I met some folks from here a few years ago and they were all pretty surprised by Sid's size...only about 18-20 pounds.


Yeah, her size is weird and photos don't help. She's basically 11" tall, and while she's got a deep chest and short legs she's got basically no bone. She's certainly approached 15lbs, but only when pretty overweight. 

And I was pretty impressed with the results too! I expected more craziness.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This picture needs to be memorialized.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh hi Kylie, that's literally what I'm eating right now as I look at this post. WHAT DO THEY SAY ABOUT GREAT MINDS...


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Yum, lettuce! If you don't want that, Kai will eat it for you.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Dogs and their veggies, man. (She totally ate it.)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I have pictures that you can sort of see that she isn't fat in!






















































Blue 'n' green tail.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Blue 'n' green tail....such a fashionista.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Wet Beards said:


> Blue 'n' green tail....such a fashionista.


She puts up with a lot from me.










The 'dye the dog's tail' thing is turning into a hobby. (It's just food coloring).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

What's prey drive?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Poor puppy. Clearly, that prey-crazed, killer rabbit is starting on the 'lady fingers' as a delicacy, first.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> Poor puppy. Clearly, that prey-crazed, killer rabbit is starting on the 'lady fingers' as a delicacy, first.


Nothing that cute can be anything but evil.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

5 years on. Love them all, but.










She's a once in a life time kind of dog.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Five years already? that flew by!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Five years already? that flew by!


She was 5 years old in May and it is so mind-boggling to me.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Still updating.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Good job Kylie!


----------

